# What is there to do in Baltimore, Maryland?



## khashy (Apr 23, 2017)

So I'm spending next week in Baltimore, Maryland.

I will be more or less free on Thursday and Friday before I fly back home.

I was wondering if people would have suggestions about things to do or see.

How about places to eat at?

I imagine there are no knife outlets there?

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2017)

watch episodes of 'the wire'


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

IMO - Go to either of the KKFer formerly know as "mark4pt0" places (ex KKFer - long long story so don't ask might have been right before your time - FWIW - I miss him around here damn it!) downtown! Bar cocina and Bond St Social I believe both are great in cool local.

Try to get in touch with Wildboar (KKF) as he is "da man" when it comes to info regarding local Res (IMO). He will likely find you though! 


Try these older links for info;

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21965-Heading-to-DC-4-30-5-2

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23487-Kostantinos-Baltimore-Hon?highlight=baltimore


----------



## mise_en_place (Apr 23, 2017)

panda said:


> watch episodes of 'the wire'



This will keep you safe.


----------



## laxdad (Apr 23, 2017)

Drive into Washington DC (it's not that far) and visit the Smithsonian


----------



## mise_en_place (Apr 23, 2017)

laxdad said:


> Drive into Washington DC (it's not that far) and visit the Smithsonian



And don't forget to check out the world's largest McDonalds, located right next door! /sarcasm

(It was the largest the last time I checked, circa 2008)


----------



## foody518 (Apr 23, 2017)

I had some good crabcakes there but was going on a random weekend for a conference as a college kid, take that how you will


----------



## mise_en_place (Apr 23, 2017)

foody518 said:


> I had some good crabcakes there but was going on a random weekend for a conference as a college kid, take that how you will



Based on the fact you said you were "a college kid," I'm guessing it's been a couple decades. Although, I should know better than to address the subject of a woman's age.


----------



## foody518 (Apr 23, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> Based on the fact you said you were "a college kid," I'm guessing it's been a couple decades. Although, I should know better than to address the subject of a woman's age.



No, I'm still a kid and thus not touchy about that stuff yet XD
I was in Baltimore a little over 3 years ago


----------



## daveb (Apr 23, 2017)

You could riot - everyone else does....:groucho:


----------



## khashy (Apr 23, 2017)

Right, so it seems like the best things to do in Baltimore are actually not in Baltimore.

I just came back from a walk around the harbour. It's very very quite but I guess it's Sunday night.

Had some sushi, the pieces were the largest pieces of sushi I've ever had. Nice but overpriced imho.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't know where you are but when I was there (a year ago) this is where I went easy to find and f'n fun / yummy!

http://www.barcocina.com/

http://www.bondstreetsocial.com/


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

Having said that a train (?) down to DC would be fun ... GPB is my favorite (get in touch with WildBoar ... seriously!).

TjA


----------



## JayGee (Apr 24, 2017)

LP Steamers for crabs!


----------



## mille162 (Apr 29, 2017)

Costa's for crabs (Dundalk area)!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 29, 2017)

crap, just saw this :-(

In Fells Point area, Marc has Barcochina and Bond Street Social. Kostantinos was at azumi in the Four Seasons, but now he is working down in DC. Azumi is a pretty high-end Japanese/ sushi restaurant.

I frankly enjoy a dinner in the Little Italy area once every couple of years. It is just a couple of blocks from Fells Point. We had a superb meal at Da Mimo's a couple of years back. Seemed like the place Sinatra and his pals would have eaten at in his later years. Waiters in tuxes, huge veal roasts portions (enough for a family of 4), massive frutti del mar platters, etc.

I think the top Baltimore restaurant is Woodbury Kitchen. That guy gets a lot of high accolades.


----------



## Sporks (May 16, 2017)

Saw this too late obviously, but for anyone who looks at this in the future, Chopstix out in Rosedale has a fantastic dim sum on Saturday and Sunday mornings (only that location - the other two locations do not serve dim sum). It's also a fantastic authentic (Cantonese) Chinese restaurant. Again, this comment applies only to the Rosedale location and is not applicable to the other two locations which are Americanized Chinese and sushi.


----------



## khashy (May 16, 2017)

Thank you guys for your input. I enjoyed my time in Baltimore. Unfortunately of the two free days I had, I was not feeling 100% for one of them so didn't do much. 

I did get to walk about the city for a good 5 hours. One of my colleagues was kind enough to give me a map of where-not-to-walk, which I found really useful. I have to say the changes fantastically rapidly from being 'oh my god, this is so nice' to 'Jesus, I do not feel safe at all', so I stuck to the map religiously. I'll dig it up and post here for others.


----------



## Sporks (May 16, 2017)

khashy said:


> I have to say the changes fantastically rapidly from being 'oh my god, this is so nice' to 'Jesus, I do not feel safe at all'



Baltimore in a nutshell :lol2:


----------

